# 2016 Predictions



## rcfieldz

*2016 Predictions *
*Well here goes... 

Mainland America will see a new active volcanic eruption.  *


----------



## Kosh

Is that because of "Climate Change"?


----------



## miketx

Obama will be caught doing 69 with Richard Simmons. Michelle will be jealous, as will all the libtard trolls on here.


----------



## rcfieldz

There will be another campus shooting. Many may be involved.


----------



## Eaglewings

Muslim immigrants will unite and take over the white house  .


----------



## rcfieldz

A large meteorite will hit the planet possibly within a few days.


----------



## rcfieldz

MH370 will be found this year.


----------



## miketx

Eaglewings said:


> Muslim immigrants will unite and take over the white house  .



Where have you been? It happened 7 years ago.


----------



## 007

Hitlery will be indicted.


----------



## Bleipriester

Nothing will happen.


----------



## Militants

Hitler is more great than all negro in world.


----------



## miketx

Militants said:


> Hitler is more great than all negro in world.



He sings like it too.


----------



## rcfieldz

I see LAX thru thick black smoke.


----------



## rcfieldz

War will breakout, millions will die.


----------



## rcfieldz

Another famous news reporter will die in the coming days.


----------

